

At 50 Years Old, the Challenge to Keep Up with Moore's Law - carlosgg
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/04/20/400988928/at-50-years-old-the-challenge-to-keep-up-with-moore-s-law

======
BenjaminPatch
From the article: "Last year, Intel spent $11 billion on research and
development and another $10 billion to update the chip factories."

